# fry protection



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

a ugf i cant find a decent sponge filter in my area 
so would an undergravel be ok 
i mean it wouldnt suck the fry up which is usually the problem 
so would that be sufficient


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I dont think an under gravel filter would be very good. The tank needs to be very clean.. all the crap would be under the gravel. Also your fry will prob. die getting stuck under the gravel.
Best way to do it is a bare tank with sponge filter. I oversize my sponge, the tank is a 10g and filter is rated for 125g.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Order one online. Try BigAls, I have bought a couple off of them. If you need it now, just upgrade the shipping. Good luck man!


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Online is probably the only place you can find them. At least none of my LFS ever had any.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

get a small ac100 or something like that and get a divider that wont let the fry through. but make sure the screen is far enough away from the intake so it doesn't suck them to the screen. thts how I did my last batch and I have a whack of them make it.


----------

